# Old Droid X user, haven't updated in a LONG time Need Help!



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey folks, I'm an old time Droid X user but it's currently sitting idle on my desktop not activated. I'm using my Thunderbolt as a primary phone until the Galaxy S3 comes out then it's onto that hot sauce.

Right now I'm just really bored with Android on my TBolt, development died way too early on that device considering how solid it is. But I figured I'd go hardcore ROM'ing up and experimenting on my X since it's not a primary. That phone is using a really old build of Gingerbread, I think the leaked OTA from back in the beginning of 2011.

Would any one be able to sort of set me up on the quickest path to get my X on the newest stock rooted OTA? Do I still need to SBF? Do I need to worry about radios since its not activated? How about bootloaders?

I'll do some digging but if anyone can give me some simple steps to get this baby back up and running I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Hey folks, I'm an old time Droid X user but it's currently sitting idle on my desktop not activated. I'm using my Thunderbolt as a primary phone until the Galaxy S3 comes out then it's onto that hot sauce.
> 
> Right now I'm just really bored with Android on my TBolt, development died way too early on that device considering how solid it is. But I figured I'd go hardcore ROM'ing up and experimenting on my X since it's not a primary. That phone is using a really old build of Gingerbread, I think the leaked OTA from back in the beginning of 2011.
> 
> ...


SBF to 605 and root. I always use 1KDS's linux boot discs to SBF. Right after you do that freeze the updater or else you'll get updated to 621 and possibly lose root. You'll be on the best available stock version while having root.

Edit: just noticed you aren't activated. It may not be necessary to freeze the updater then and you wont have to worry about radio versions. You still only want to SBF to 605, though.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah not activated so unless I switch on Wifi before doing anything, shouldn't have any problems.

How's about CWM? I had the oooold Droid 2 Bootstrapper etc, do I still need that stuff or will ROM Manager just install the newest recovery no problems?

Thanks again


----------



## DX.Deception (Mar 2, 2012)

On .605 Im pretty sure you still have to Do the D2 Bootstrap Until you get on a AOSP Rom that is. Then its built into the power menu on most roms.
I know you want stock experimental which is nice but i would like to Suggest x13thangelx's Build/Port Build of CM9 for the Droid X. Its not official but its a very stable build based on the ICS Framework.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

DX.Deception said:


> On .605 Im pretty sure you still have to Do the D2 Bootstrap Until you get on a AOSP Rom that is. Then its built into the power menu on most roms.
> I know you want stock experimental which is nice but i would like to Suggest x13thangelx's Build/Port Build of CM9 for the Droid X. Its not official but its a very stable build based on the ICS Framework.


Thanks for the tip. Does the X have real ICS, regardless of radio problems? Or is it still stuck in Gingerbread kernels because this phone was never fully unlocked? The only way I'd really even bother messing with that old thing is if I could play around with ICS lol.


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

It is still Gingerbread but ics is ported on top ..you got a verity of flavors like cm9, official miui v4, and gummy ics (is being finished not done for the official rom from team gummy)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

The only thing really missing from ICS is the kernel but being as kernel is just hardware interface that doesn't mean that much with the magic of 2nd init. I just loaded up ICS (AOKP) on my friends EVO yesterday and: t felt nearly identical to my X running Gummy.

Sent from my unthrottled GummyX


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm really glad someone started this thread for me. :3 I just broke out my DX today too. I just wanted a side device to flash when I'm not doing it on my Galaxy Nexus. lol


----------



## pier11 (Mar 24, 2012)

ICS will be ICS no matter much which kernel version is underneath. 3.0 - great, 2.6.35, 2.6.32 - alright too.
In fact 2.6.32 is froyo's native kernel. But it didn't prevent Moto's gingerbread run atop of it.

(I'm a developer for different device...)


----------



## DX.Deception (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd also suggest using the Unofficial port of AOKP B28 which I am currently running right now

I don't like gummy because my home button doesn't work for some reason but it does on AOKP

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

good thread for old timers coming back haha 3 devices hard to keep. Gnex is my main tho. Idk is gummy good on dx even if its not official?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> good thread for old timers coming back haha 3 devices hard to keep. Gnex is my main tho. Idk is gummy good on dx even if its not official?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Seems good so far try it out, on my Fascinate and my gf's DX now


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice ya well idk why they aren't officially supporting the dx I mean even tho they are liberty on here. The ROM for mez/fassy is super sweet it looks exactly as the gnex.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

partychick64 said:


> Nice ya well idk why they aren't officially supporting the dx I mean even tho they are liberty on here. The ROM for mez/fassy is super sweet it looks exactly as the gnex.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Gummy has been officially released on the DX. x13thangelx (who brought the cm9 port to the DX) joined up with team gummy to port it over. Running the 0.9.0 official release myself and it is pretty spectacular


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Wanna link me please and the newest gapps no idea were to find them. Thanks for the update..and do I wanna be on .605?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> Wanna link me please and the newest gapps no idea were to find them. Thanks for the update..and do I wanna be on .605?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Gummy X:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21310-romaosp403cdma-gummy-090-032412-the-remodel-beta/

Grab download link from OP, follow install instructions from OP

gapps from goo:

http://www.goo-inside.me/gapps

General rule of thumb use latest ICS gapps.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

do you know were I have to be in order to flash .605?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> do you know were I have to be in order to flash .605?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Any GB should be fine. Recommend .602/.605; I'm on the 604 Milestone SBF hack and it works great for me.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Awesome thanks! Now all devices will be running GummyNex 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

